
How yoga helped me become a better programmer - fwouts
https://medium.com/@fwouts/how-yoga-helped-me-become-a-better-programmer-aef09b554897
======
kinkrtyavimoodh
I encourage people to pick whatever physical activity they enjoy, but it's
important to point out that there's nothing too special about Yoga, and a
whole range of physical activities (especially weight-training) will give you
that endorphin rush and will improve overall wellness.

A lot of people just consider different forms of cardio to be a physical
activity, and they are fine too, but do yourself a favor and add a bit of
weight training to your routine (3 hours a week should suffice).

~~~
germainemalcolm
Yoga includes focus on meditation and breathing techniques. Brain waves
associated with flow state (alpha and theta) have been reported as increasing
with yoga practice. In addition brain waves associated with eureka moments
(gamma waves) have also shown an increase with yoga practice.

